# Smelly pads NO MORE ~Peeee UUUUU!~



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

My mother finally thought it was a good idea to buy me this present... 

a Diaper Genie!









Since Kodie and Kelsie are BOTH trainned on puppy pads... it can become stinky even though I tie up the used pee pads (poooo goes in the toilet) in plastic bags before putting them into the trash can.

I have been using the diaper genie for about 4 days now.. and omg.. I should have bought one 3YEARS ago for kodie!!! It's the BEST thing ever!!! NO SMELL... and easy to use!! I recommend it!









http://www.playtexbaby.com/diapergenie/pro...sablesystem.asp


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> My mother finally thought it was a good idea to buy me this present...
> 
> a Diaper Genie!
> 
> ...


I've been wanting one but didn't know exactly what it was.... Thanks so much for the link!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I had one of these with my kids and they weren't all they are cracked up to be. A lot more trouble than they are worth in my opinion...but that is just me. I wouldn't have thought about using them for wee pads though. That was a great idea! Hopefully it will work for someone!!







Glad it is working for you!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I had one of these with my kids and they weren't all they are cracked up to be. A lot more trouble than they are worth in my opinion...but that is just me. I wouldn't have thought about using them for wee pads though. That was a great idea! Hopefully it will work for someone!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe it's working so great because I am throwing the pooo in the toilet still and the puppy pads arent as big as a diaper?







I also will put about 2 pads down it at once and then turn the top dial thingy to close the bag... it works better with two pads.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Great idea. Would have never thought of it.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks for sharing this idea with us. This is just what I have been needing and didn't know it! I get so sick of having to take the pads out to the trash multi times a day. This will be just great!Thanks


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

I have been using the Diaper Genie since we got Bucky over a year ago. I keep it right beside their potty bin and the pads go straight from there into the Genie. I have always put the poo in it also, just roll the pad up and stick it in. Usually the refill liners are about 5.99 each, but I have recently discovered that a 3 pk. is $14 at Costco. With 2, we go thru a lot of pads, therefore, we use a lot of liners. Each time I take it outside and empty it in the trash, I spray the inside of the Genie with Lysol.


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

Great idea! Tallulah is pad trained too, and it can get kind of stinky when pads pile up.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

This is a great idea!!! I got this garbage can with an air tight lid that I dump all the wee pads in but it's still super stinky! I am going to try this.


----------



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow..that's so funny. I actually thought about this myself. I was thinking if it works for baby diapers, why not try puppy pads. I'm glad to know this works. 

Thanks!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for the tip. I will look into this.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Gosh, I thought I'd shared this trick with all of you last summer when I discovered it after I got out of the nursing home!

I had to switch Lady over to pads 24/7 and got one right from the start since I found out how well they worked with my granddaughter. They have been a godsend fo me since I can't take a wet pad outside every time.

Stacy, the only problem I found was finding the refills. I had people running all over looking for them until I thought to try Ebay. I only get them there now as they are much, much cheaper.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow, they must have improved them since my oldest was born 'cause I didn't care for mine







& sold it at a garage sale. Glad to hear it's working for you.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Wow, they must have improved them since my oldest was born 'cause I didn't care for mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah it seems like they have 3 different models... I dont really know much about them.. but I know that the new models seem to have been improved.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=319283
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had my oldest 11 years ago & it just amazes me with all the new stuff & improvments. Makes you want another baby just to buy the neat stuff!


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> My mother finally thought it was a good idea to buy me this present...
> 
> a Diaper Genie!
> 
> ...


What a great mom and great idea.Cheers, Nedra


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

You can get them just about anywhere - I think I got my Diaper Genie at Target for around $29 last year. I use the stage 2 refills (green container)- they are about .50 cents more than the stage one (blue container) but I think they are more effective at controlling the odors. Thanks for the tip Marj about eBay for the refills, I have been getting them in the 3 pks. at CostCo, but am going to check them out eBay.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I used them for my skin kids--sounds like a great idea for pee pads as well! Here's a few tips--

The Diaper Geanie isn't totally stink proof, so I'd recommend continuing to flush the poop before you insert them in the Genie.

You can ALWAYS find Diaper Genies for mere dollars at a consignment store that sells baby & kids stuff. You'll pay a fraction of the price. And consignment stores don't take unsanitary items so you can be assured that it's clean.

The Genie isn't the only kind of contraption that you can use--there's other brands that work slightly differently and there's one in particular (can't think of the name but do a search on "diaper disposal" on somewhere like babiesrus.com)--oh oh I just thought of it, it's called the Diaper Champ and you can use REGULAR, kitchen sized trash bags with it instead of the somewhat costly AND sometimes hard to find Diaper Genie refill cartridge thingies. Here's the Diaper Champ: http://www.amazon.com/Baby-Trend-Diaper-Champ/dp/B00003TL7P

I keep a small, stainless steel trash can at the back door with a grocery bag lining inside and I throw Ollie's bags of poop in there--you know the ones that have the foot pedal thing. Works good. I empty it every week right into the outdoor trash barrels.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

If anyone goes looking for used Diaper Genies, be careful, because they recently stopped selling refills for the old model. I do know that the new models that they have out are much better than the original, which was a PIA.


----------

